# Help me remember movie?



## slumber_party (May 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I remember watching this as a kid because of our babysitter, but the name escapes me.

From what I remember, these kids built a potato cannon and shot it at a teens oncoming car, mainly because said teen bullied the fuck out of this kid (swirlies, IIRC) and he was getting revenge. The bully dies or becomes hurt real bad, and the brother of the bully comes to school and shoots the kid who shot the potato cannon. The bullet doesn't kill him, but he's paralyzed. His mom is all sad and shit.

Any help? I cant seem to google that whole thing. Or bits and pieces. Thanks!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 23, 2012)

sounds cool...

...any idea who's in it?


----------



## slumber_party (May 23, 2012)

No idea, it was such a long time ago. I do remember the end of the movie though, the mom poked the kids foot with a pin, and he felt it. Implying a potential cure for his paralysis.


----------



## Demiurge (May 23, 2012)

Are you sure it was a movie? The plot sounds familiar, but I think I remember it from a show called "Picket Fences." Though, I think the show liked to crib from news stories and movies... and I think the kid shot a potato gun at a car and caused an accident resulting in said maiming.


----------



## slumber_party (May 24, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> Are you sure it was a movie? The plot sounds familiar, but I think I remember it from a show called "Picket Fences." Though, I think the show liked to crib from news stories and movies... and I think the kid shot a potato gun at a car and caused an accident resulting in said maiming.



Thanks! I'll investigate.


----------



## texshred777 (May 25, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> Are you sure it was a movie? The plot sounds familiar, but I think I remember it from a show called "Picket Fences." Though, I think the show liked to crib from news stories and movies... and I think the kid shot a potato gun at a car and caused an accident resulting in said maiming.


 
I remember that. I think you're right about that.


----------



## slumber_party (May 27, 2012)

I found it! Yes! thanks guys!


----------

